# Not sure where to post, problems with PM



## Mousky (May 21, 2009)

Hello,


I'm sure this is not the right place to post this question but I couldn't really find the right place   
Although I only have 49% of my inbox full, I can't receive PMs.
Is there anything I can do?


Thanks


----------



## sunshineamsterdam (Mar 10, 2010)

Hey Mousky, just tried to pm you, yes your inbox seem to be full... Strange I dont know whats going on there.
But if you pm me your email addy I can send you the message there. If you want 

Hope you sort the techie problem x


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Mousky, I think you'll need to delete some pm's from your inbox. Have you got lots in sent and outbox too? x


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

mousky - i've had the same problem. I saved a load of messages elsewhere but they somehow still seem to count. I had to actually delete messages which I really didn't want to do


----------



## Mousky (May 21, 2009)

Hey girls   
I've deleted so many (it was never over 70% full though) and still it wasn't working.
I did receive a PM just now so maybe there was some sort of delay?


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Tried a test pm earlier which said your inbox was full, tried again now and it's sent  

If there are any pm's you want to save, maybe copy them onto Microsoft word?
Or alternatively, you get 10 times more room in your inbox when you become a charter member


----------



## Mousky (May 21, 2009)

Ceri, I've just realized my "charter vipness" has run out   
That must have been it.
I hope paypal is behaving


----------

